
Our Journey From Load and API Testing Tool to Auto Regression Testing Platform - breadandcrumbel
https://blog.loadmill.com/recording-production-traffic-using-service-workers-b713d40d48bb
======
flywithdolp
>This came naturally and made a lot of sense — Since we enable developers to
record and replay API tests in their QA environment, why not use this ability
to create tests from real user behavior?

That's the thing about startups. Things that seems obvious now, might not
seems that way few months ago.

~~~
Rivi
Totaly

